# 93306 (Echo's) family practice vs. cardiologists



## deeya (Jul 5, 2011)

I work for a family practice who has an accredited ElectrocardiographyTesting Lab through ICAVL.  We are a 4-provider practice, we own all of our ultrasound/echocardiography equipment and one of my doctors (specialty is Family Practice) holds his RDMS as far as credentialling in performing and interpreting echocardiograms.  I use procedure code 93306 unless it is a limited study, and Medicare re-imburses $232.74.  We do not do stress electrocardiograms.  We are located in Demopolis, Alabama.  Again, my doctor is Board Certified in Family Practice; he is not a cardiologist.

My problem is he feels we are not getting paid correctly by Medicare, BlueCross BlueShield, and other insurances due to incorrect coding.  He said we should be getting around $1000 according to "other doctors".  I explained it probably has something to do with his specialty, location and the whole RBRVS deal.  Could this be the case?  I've googled everything I can think of (somewhat, ... as much as I could in about 20 minutes) to try to find the break-down of RBRVS for Family Practice and Demopolis, Alabama but with no success.  

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## mshay134 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Echo's*

According to the reimbursements I have seen, you are right in the ballpark.  I have not seen a $1,000.00 reimbursement even with a stress echo.  I believe that your physician should check his contract and not listen to the other physicians, as I would bet that they are not even sure what they are actually reimbursed.  Hope this helps.


----------

